# Moving to Lisbon area



## Cwok (Mar 25, 2013)

Hello all,

We are going to Lisbon on 6/4/13 for a week to see if we like it enough to move there next year when oh takes early retirement. We have rented an apartment in Chiado. I have done a bit of research and have not come across any major negative yet.

If we move we would like to rent a house with a pool and would need easy access to the airport and the city preferably by train. The tax break would mean that we could spend up to €3000 per month rent. 

We would also like a 'year round' feel to the place, ie not deserted in winter.

Anyone have any areas of Lisbon or the surrounding that we should check out?

Any tips would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

3,000 Euros per month on rent?...Wow, you can rent a mansion for that!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Have a look at transport available, makes your life easier as with access to airport by train-metro it limits areas you might find something but you'll need to look out towards Casais, Amadora or south of Tagus
Urbanos :: CP :: (Verso Portuguesa)

some tax break


----------



## Cwok (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks for that, Cascais was on the list, on the sea, good train link on paper. Is it deserted in winter though, restaurants closed etc.?

Are there any areas of Lisbon itself that would have houses with pools and if so how much would they rent for roughly do you know? 

We have had the experience, in a French holiday home on the Cote D'Azur (too small to retire to) of going to the airport, the train is key as leaving the car at the airport for long periods is not an option, and taxis are for millionaires.

The rent we would normally pay will, hopefully, be supplemented by the tax break we would/should get as expats. We know that we would stay for 6 months minimum, but I would be back in Ireland a lot and would not want to be in Portugal for July/August I don't think. 

It is snowing here as I write this. Over the last few days we have had torrential rain with lots of flooding. I'm sick of it.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

No it's the rich playground of Lisbon so it's open 12/12, don't lisbon well enough to help, you'll need to do search on here few Forum members around that area.

Taxi aren't that pricey here, nor is airport parking and there are a few Park services springing up for major airports like Lisbon & Porto


----------



## Pablo91 (Jan 30, 2013)

I wonder how far the limit deemed to live in Lisbon? What conditions gives more value? Cascais can be a good solution, together with the region Restelo in central Lisbon ... To pay € 3,000 per month seems to have some funds available, does best buy instead of rent?

If there is indiscretion prefer city life or the field? You can achieve a better quality of life living in the same field that near Lisbon and for that there are a much longer list of places to consider.


Regards


----------

